# Do you spend more than a month at a time in Spain?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Well not just in Spain, but UK pensioners lose pension credits if they spend more than a month abroad

*Autumn Statement: hard-up Brits spending time abroad could lose benefits*





> Anyone who is out of Britain for more than a month will lose their pension credit, it was revealed in the Autumn Statement, in bad news for those who spend part of the year abroad.
> 
> The cut-off point for losing the means-tested pension credit will be reduced from 13 weeks spent overseas to just four from next April, Chancellor George Osborne announced on Wednesday.



thoughts?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Well not just in Spain, but UK pensioners lose pension credits if they spend more than a month abroad
> 
> *Autumn Statement: hard-up Brits spending time abroad could lose benefits*
> 
> ...


It doesn't affect me, but am I right in thinking it will affect thousands of people in Spain? Could it make the difference of coming here or not?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It doesn't affect me, but am I right in thinking it will affect thousands of people in Spain? Could it make the difference of coming here or not?


It shouldn't affect pensioners already living in Spain or who may be thinking of moving here, because Pension Credit is only payable to those resident in the UK, so unless they were "living under the radar", not registered as resident in Spain nor receiving healthcare with an S1, but pretending they are still resident in the UK, it wouldn't make a difference.

It has been reported that this measure is designed to hit people who may go abroad (to Spain and elsewhere) on long stay holidays in the winter.

For a start, I don't know who believes that very many people whose weekly income is topped up to 151.25 for a single person or 230.00 for a couple can afford to do that.

Moreover, how exactly are the DWP going to know if someone in receipt of Pension Credit leaves the country and how long they are absent for?

This just seems like a pretty meaningless announcement as a sop to the "scroungers get far more money than they should and spend it on inappropriate things" brigade to me.

But if they do come up with a way of policing how long people spend out of the country on holiday, perhaps they could also use it to identify those who pretend to be resident in the UK either to use the NHS or evade paying Spanish taxes, or dock the Winter Fuel Allowance of those who don't need it because they spend all or part of the winter abroad. After all, the Government has said people abroad don't need it because it's too warm, so they've stopped paying it to expat pensioners. Can't have one rule for them and another for us, can they?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It doesn't affect me, but am I right in thinking it will affect thousands of people in Spain? Could it make the difference of coming here or not?


that's right - it could affect so many who come here for the winter, for instance

They'll only be able to stay a month at a time, then have to leave

It isn't clear if they could return to the UK for a few days to reset the clock as it were, but of course that would cost money anyway


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> It shouldn't affect pensioners already living in Spain or who may be thinking of moving here, because Pension Credit is only payable to those resident in the UK, so unless they were "living under the radar", not registered as resident in Spain nor receiving healthcare with an S1, but pretending they are still resident in the UK, it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> It has been reported that this measure is designed to hit people who may go abroad (to Spain and elsewhere) on long stay holidays in the winter.
> 
> ...


but there are those who might have bought second properties many years ago, and also those who could be spending the winter with family who live here, so I reckon it could affect a lot who genuinely need it


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If people like this, who are supposedly under counter-terrorism restrictions, can get out of the country undetected then I don't think a bunch of harmless pensioners have much to worry about.


Islamic extremists Trevor Brooks and Simon Keeler are returned to UK | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> but there are those who might have bought second properties many years ago, and also those who could be spending the winter with family who live here, so I reckon it could affect a lot who genuinely need it


If they owned a second property then their assets would be too high for them to claim Pension Credit (you can't have more than 16k. apart from the home you live in) unless they failed to declare it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> If they owned a second property then their assets would be too high for them to claim Pension Credit (you can't have more than 16k. apart from the home you live in) *unless they failed to declare it*.


I dare say that there are many who don't declare second properties - after all, how would anyone know what is owned in another country 


One thing is for sure, with the governments of various countries sharing information, things are closing in on those who _do_ cheat the system


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I dare say that there are many who don't declare second properties - after all, how would anyone know what is owned in another country
> 
> 
> One thing is for sure, with the governments of various countries sharing information, things are closing in on those who _do_ cheat the system


Well, if they ever do get caught taking more than a month's holiday, they'll have a lot more to worry about that losing some Pension Credit - they'll be facing a prosecution for benefit fraud.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Many on pension credits will not be able to afford to travel abroad.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I know of a pensioner couple who spend their winters abroad in India.....in an undeclared home.....and take their pension credits & fuel allowance with them !!!

The remainder of the year, they live in a council flat, fully funded by the tax payer.

It goes on !! In Spain, also....I am sure. How can they be checked ? All these benefits are paid into their bank accounts, nowadays.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair play to them when you think of what MPs etc get up to


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> I know of a pensioner couple who spend their winters abroad in India.....in an undeclared home.....and take their pension credits & fuel allowance with them !!!
> 
> The remainder of the year, they live in a council flat, fully funded by the tax payer.
> 
> It goes on !! In Spain, also....I am sure. How can they be checked ? All these benefits are paid into their bank accounts, nowadays.


How can they be checked ?
Well presumably they'd have some kind of transport tickets in and out of the UK, so if the authorities have the time and man power they could check


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

In the great scheme of things is the odd pensioner taking a few quid over to Spain or whatever really a big problem?
Can think of much bigger thieves, wastes of money etc


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> In the great scheme of things is the odd pensioner taking a few quid over to Spain or whatever really a big problem?
> Can think of much bigger thieves, wastes of money etc


Rabbit you are about to have the police banging on your door. Your post tally has rung up 999


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A lot of pensioners come and winter in Spain and stay in hotels or rented apartments, which offer big senior citizen discounts. Sometimes it works out cheaper than having to heat their homes in the UK. It's got to be better for their health, and keeps them socially active. I think they should be encouraged, not penalised.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> How can they be checked ?
> Well presumably they'd have some kind of transport tickets in and out of the UK, so if the authorities have the time and man power they could check



"checked" - as in meaning..... how would the authorities know that they are abroad ?

Pension Credits are paid directly into the bank, nowadays. No one has to physically appear at the P.O to withdraw their benefits.

Just saying ! There are numerous loopholes in the system. I wasn't being judgemental.

However, I am still slightly miffed that there are many pensioners, with 2nd homes, in my road who winter in Spain & still receive their fuel payment.

We no longer own anything.....rent in Spain & receive nowt. Our choice to live here, though 

I guess that the Government is too 'scared' of pensioner power to restrict this payment to the poorer pensioners.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> A lot of pensioners come and winter in Spain and stay in hotels or rented apartments, which offer big senior citizen discounts. Sometimes it works out cheaper than having to heat their homes in the UK. It's got to be better for their health, and keeps them socially active. I think they should be encouraged, not penalised.


Although I hate to admit it, I suppose I am a senior citizen. It's funny how the age of "old people" gets higher, the older I get.

So if I am a SC, then it would be churlish not to take advantage. After all, I have been taken advantage of all of my life. So, if you have any information of Hotels or Rented apartments who might offer a discount to us wrinkies, I'd be eager to hear.

Derek

Ps. I know this is an old topic. I'm working my way through stuff I may have missed.


----------

